# How to edit signature?



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Title says it all. 

Cannot figure out how to edit my signature. Have a dumb moment.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

not sure if you can use it yet, think you may have to be silver or gold.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

Gold level for sigs...


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Cheers, that explains it. Thought I was just being really dumb.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

damn shame said:


> Cheers, that explains it. Thought I was just being really dumb.


No, but your avi does that for you x


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> No, but your avi does that for you x


I think I look ripped.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

damn shame said:


> I think I look ripped.


A skinny chocolate sauce tops ice cream is not the look we all aspire to. Unfortunately. Nice try though 3/10


----------

